# 4.2 5 Gang Swap



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Well here's a project....a '91 5spd with timming belt issue...and a '93 4.2 dead auto. So you can guess what's about to happen









Now the 4.2 shell was going to be parted out and scrapped..







and well frankly i did not want to do such a thing....then a deal went down.... I now own a v8q.
Well the auto is fine in the 4.2...just needs new electronics for the auto...

The 4.2 is getting...
Spec Clutch
034 motor mounts
v/c gaskets
...and other things that will be needed as we go along.
Started the day with Subway at 11 and finished the day around 10 for some TacoBell.
Pete(owner) and his boy Peter(son) were over today to help.
'91 3.6 5 speed
















































'93 4.2 auto
































busy day
























standby








2 hour delay on motor mounts.....had to barrow swivel....
















pulled


----------

